# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Ralph Davis latest video and it´s interesting of minute 3.22

## Soulpied

Hi,

I saw this video on Facebook. It´s a video of Ralph Davis and I think he has something new and Nuclear there. Whoop here it is.....




Enjoy

Duncan

----------


## bman123

whatever it is it's super bright

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

At first I was like "Wtf is the point of this video?" And then I was like "WTF IS THAT?!?!?!"

----------


## bman123

Exactly, normally he talks the whole time, lol....

----------


## jbean7916

The man sure knows how to build up to the climax!!! wowza that baby is BEAUTIFUL!!!!

----------


## CeeJay

Siiiiick!!

----------


## ericzerka24

yea weird video for him...he must not of had his cameraman and the audio was broken lol....thats a crazy lookin snake!

----------


## Courtney281

HOLY MOTHER OF _bleep_  :Surprised:  That thing it HOT

----------


## sungmina

Wow that is one stunning animal...

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That snake is just awesome!

----------


## A&S Reptiles

Wow!! Looks like a clown morph honestly! Check out the head pattern.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Looks like a Clown something.. If I had to venture a guess

Desert Ghost Pastel Clown 

Or 

Pastel Desert Enchi Clown

Then again he did have one egg from a Pastel LA X Pastel LA that he refused to show what was in it..

----------


## Chris Drake

I was impressed with his room and then BAM!!  That snake is crazy! Absolutely stunning.  

Chris

----------


## Shock

He makes us wait months for a new vid and them WHAM! Im kind feeling the way I did when I first saw the teaser trailer for Cloverfield lol. The thin pattern on its back makes it look like a tiny retic.

----------


## bman123

desert super pastel clown, that's my guess

----------


## TriniBP

It looks like some kind of super reduced clown combo...hmmmmm....

----------


## oddball exotics

YELLOWJACKET CLOWN................a beauty what ever it is.

----------


## TheVipersHouse

That thing is   :cens0r: 'in   insane !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clown morph for sure in there  and i would have to say Desert pastel in there as well .

Dam Ralph   stop using radiation to incubate your eggs   :ROFL:  

unreal  snake  ... JUST BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soulpied

I don´t know what it is or what it might be but can you imagine this one in a Piebald!!!

There is Enchi for sure inside this animal, Yellowbelly heeee do you guys remember the color of the Champagne Calico that was imported from Noah wasn´t that the same Yellow. I might have Citrus inside....LOL

----------


## MikeV

That thing is INSANE

i want one  :Smile:

----------


## filly77

the title of the vid is flatline.. think thats what he's calling it?

that snake is stunning! shoulda came with a warning "caution could damage eyes.. wear sun glasses"

----------


## Bellabob

When I saw it I was like "HOLY [MOLY]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

----------


## filly77

> Then again he did have one egg from a Pastel LA X Pastel LA that he refused to show what was in it..


oh yeah..... what was the name of that video again? id like to go take a looksie lol

----------


## Brie

I wonder if plutonium was involved in the making of that little one.... I almost went blind!  SWEET!

----------


## Emilio

Come on Ralph give us another 2 seconds to see that amazing creature. WOW!!!! :Bowdown:  Freakin amazing!! Clean and radioactive

----------


## PghBall

I kept waiting for him to open up one of the tubs...and then wow...so much bright yellow!!! Awesome looking snake!!

----------


## JasonG

That yellow is intense!

I vote super pastel desert clown...

----------


## cabanaeclipse

That was sick.... O_O

----------


## h00blah

bumble bee clown + his striped fire?

----------


## morphious

I dont know what to say about this one  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## bsavage

i've never posted since ive been here, granted that hasn't been long, but...wow

----------


## jben

WOW! I was wonderin at first WTH, racks only until SMACK!!!!! WTF??? That snake is SICK.

----------


## nelson77321

im gonna go with enchi clown.  :Smile:

----------


## smd58

that is just to much, and what a build up.

----------


## shaunwithbite

mind my language ... but... WTF!,... that bp is crazzyyyy...  :Surprised:   :Rolleyes2: 

i can see there is a clown in there but.... what else is mixed inside... ?!?!?!?!

----------


## nelson77321

Ralph had a clutch of enchi het clown, pastel het clown and lesser het clown x clown due to hatch about a month ago, its definately clown so im gonna go with 100% enchi clown.

Its the best combo ive ever seen.

----------


## h4y4sh1

what ever it is, I WANT IT!!!!!!! maybe I can afford it in 20-30 years

----------


## Kaball

This was the coolest thing Ralph has ever done.  This is like, movie trailer quality.

----------


## twistedtails

Pastel Enchi Spider Clown would be my guess.

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

You can definitely see the pastel clown in there, my guess is there is desert or enchi or both in there as well. I've been looking for a big enchi girl to breed my clown male to for some time now.

----------


## Soulpied

We all soooooo sure what´s in it  :Wag of the finger:  meanwhile Mr.Davis  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  is laughing his ass off...... :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Soulpied

have you guys seen the avatar picture of steveboos?  Steve, what kind of animal is that???

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/membe...4565-steveboos

----------


## loonunit

> At first I was like "Wtf is the point of this video?" And then I was like "WTF IS THAT?!?!?!"


srsly.

----------


## twistedtails

> have you guys seen the avatar picture of steveboos?  Steve, what kind of animal is that???
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/membe...4565-steveboos


That's a Calico Spider and it belongs to Ralph Davis.

----------


## harbor reptiles

It looks similar to the champagne pastel calico. Whatever it is it's amazing.

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

I think its a clown, enchi, bee or a clown, tiger, spider.

Joe Ellis

----------


## MTovar

This kind of thing is exactly the reason I fall deeper and deeper for BPs. Amazing stuff!

----------


## wstphal

Whatever the genetics, it is one AMAZING snake.  I really really LOVE the pattern.

----------


## bman123

It's friggin neon colored

----------


## mechnut450

Man  I can only say someone got some serious money tide up in his snakes collection. lol  I have a good 2 hours worth of work  just doing the 25 snakes I got So I know  he spending at least a day or 3 doing check ups and feeding. lol I dread the elelctric bill those 300+ tubs are needing to be kept warm.   

Then again I give my kindey for a room about hlaf that size lol.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Pastel desert spider clown would be my guess  :Razz:

----------


## JigsawPythons

Absolutely stunning and unreal!

----------


## XSReptiles

Clutch 84?

----------


## steveboos

I had no idea what was going on with just showing all the racks, then BAMMMM in your face!!! I'm thinking Clown Super Pastel and an unknown morph that creates a Green Tree Python type pattern along the dorsal.


Oh yeah and in reference to my avatar, that is Ralph's Calider which is the coolest snake i've ever seen until this thread. I am GOING to have a Calider in the future, that is certain.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I just waaaaaant that snake! Definitely clown, desert, and enchi or spider.... Gaaaaah!!!

----------


## seeya205

That video sucked for a Ralph Davis video but the snake was awesome!  I want one badly!!!

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

I was waiting for something "scary" to jump out ..  like those stupid Halloween vids..  where you watch something calm, and serene..  then BAM..  something flashes on the screen to scare you..


lol



And did anyone else notice the head pattern??  Looks like it is making an angry face..  lol

Amazing snake for sure!!

----------


## Marcuzzzz

> Clutch 84?


exactly what i thought...but then the discription of that clutch after it hatched says: "_Details to follow once I get all caught up.........I will say that when I finally produce the "Clown Version" of this one.......it's gonna be off the charts sexy!!!_ "

so i reckon clutch 84 produced an unexpeted visual morph het. clown.


the animal from the video...would also guess on something with enchi clown or desert clown in it.

----------


## AaronP

> Then again he did have one egg from a Pastel LA X Pastel LA that he refused to show what was in it..


Yeah but that was a while ago, that snake would be a lot bigger than that by now.

----------


## AaronP

Here's a picture just in case anyone doesn't want to watch the video:



I added his copyright to the picture myself so this isn't something you'll find on RDR.com

They should call it the Bruce Lee!

----------

_Jsh_ (10-29-2010),_neilgolli_ (10-24-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (10-24-2010),snakesRkewl (10-24-2010)

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

absolutely AMAZING

----------


## Naplesball

Skee,skeet

----------


## Mrgbb

can it possibly just be a "super pastel clown"? :Very Happy:  :Snake:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Google search shows Hudson Valley Herp made the desert clown


And I'm not sure who made the spider clown(several but not sure whose pic this is?)


I could see Ralph's snake being a Desert pastel spider Clown?

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

I'm starting to lean more towards just desert pastel clown. There were a few desert het clowns offered up in 09, so the timing would be about right. He would have just needed to plug one into a pastel clown or pastel het clown female. It looks just like the desert clown except way more yellow with the typical head spotting of a pastel clown.

Re, the above post about if it could be a super pastel clown, that has been done over and over again for years and doesn't look anything like this snake.

----------


## Jyson

I'm leaning towards a bumble bee clown. If there was Desert in it, I think the striping would be more faded.

----------


## seeya205

I would go with fire pastel clown or enchi pastel clown!

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Crazy!!!

----------


## Mrgbb

> I'm starting to lean more towards just desert pastel clown. There were a few desert het clowns offered up in 09, so the timing would be about right. He would have just needed to plug one into a pastel clown or pastel het clown female. It looks just like the desert clown except way more yellow with the typical head spotting of a pastel clown.
> 
> Re, the above post about if it could be a super pastel clown, that has been done over and over again for years and doesn't look anything like this snake.


yea i had no clue that was produced.... i just googled it.... thanks. :Very Happy:

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

> I'm leaning towards a bumble bee clown. If there was Desert in it, I think the striping would be more faded.


Bumblebee clown my first thought, but the desert clown has the same dorsal pattern, while the spider clown has more pattern on the sides. Enchi is still a strong possibility since they reduce pattern and turn up the yellow. I wish he would just say whats in it already so I can get whatever ingredients I'm missing!

----------


## DemmBalls

Do any of you guys think there could be some banana in there? Here's a banana clown I found but not sure where the dark stripe is coming from.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...ghlight=banana

----------


## MikeDE

I vote Enchi Pastel Clown, or maybe Super Enchi Clown.

Whatever it is, it looks sweet.

I agree with the guy that said it looks kinda like the Champ Calico that was posted earlier this year.

----------


## saskia

Did anyone ask Ralph yet ????

----------


## Mrgbb

ummmmm is there any possibility that this could be from his dreamsicle clutch that he posted a video about? it does have the same yellow in it just it doesnt have the white..... idk im confused! but than again dreamsicles get purple with age... why cant he just tell us?! :Very Happy:  lol

----------

